#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [設定] 科技發達 環境友好 和平共存——PM世界觀

## wingwolf

沒錯，你沒看錯標題，就是關於PM世界觀的討論XDD

PM，全稱Pok

----------


## 隨便

我也是數碼神奇寶貝的愛好者

就如您所說的，神奇寶貝貌似都是素食（樹果？）主義者吧，所以漫畫或動或沒有呈現食物鏈關係，頂多只有領域競爭，不過人類舊貌似不是這麼回事，我記得小智和他的夥伴（常常在換，所以記不住，尤其是女主角= =|||......）有幾次野外露營似乎是在亨煮咖哩這種東西，我想大多數的咖哩都是會加上肉塊的，那......那些肉塊是從何而來= =......不過也可以硬說咖哩其實不一定要加肉，可是我的印象中（如果沒錯的話......）某些集數（像有派對現場之類的）會存在肉食產品，不過也有可能是我記錯，如果在我沒記錯的情形下那肉塊到底是......?是素肉嗎= =?
　　
　　再來就是關於神奇寶貝訓練師，對我而言以這種神奇寶貝的打鬥作為該漫畫的主要部分確實是該漫畫的賣點，但我想這和現實生活是不太能進行連結的，雖然如版主所講，神奇寶貝世界觀裡面人類和ＰＭ是和諧相處的，但是套用在現實上面來說會有蠻多問題的，當然除去打鬥來說（不可能叫你家寵物和別人家的互咬吧＠＠），重點是在ＰＭ裡面人類雖然聽不懂大多數神奇寶貝所說的語言，但奇妙的是他們卻能夠大抵理解神奇寶貝想表達的意思，而大多的神奇寶貝也能明確表達情感，回歸到了現實，大多數的人（不含動物喜好者）看到狼的第一個感覺就是兇殘亦或其他比較負面的形容，但是以狼（許多動物）的觀點來看其實人類也是令人恐懼的生物，就連人都無法看透人的想法了，要真的了解其他動物的想法就更難，所以Pocket Monster的世界觀是太理想了，除非今天人類都吃素，但是又會產生別的問題，因為神奇寶貝裡面似乎沒有食物鏈概念，所以不吃肉也不會有物種過多耗能快（像人類就太多了......)導致生態失衡的問題，所以難以達到*和諧共存*。
　　
　　說到科技問題，我不認為神奇寶貝中心是零汙染的= =，只是比較嚴重的部分會被放大來看，雖然很多設施有惠於ＰＭ，但是卻是破壞大自然的設備，今天因為神奇寶貝是一個＂被賦予理想化的世界＂所以大自然才沒有被破壞（靠作者的沾水筆修復？！），或是說ＰＭ世界是採用特別的能源，可以環保零汙染，不然像現實中還沒有那個技術，依然只能保持在＂降低傷害＂的極限上，所以還是很難辦到*科技發達 環境友好*，光是在技術層面就不允許。

　　或許再過了幾十、幾百年後真的能發明出不會消耗地球資源（或者至少來得及等待不可再生能源的生成，畢竟不可再生能源只是要花很久時間形成，並非真的不可再生），然後又發明或是解釋其他物種語言的方式、機器翻譯蒟蒻，並且人類改變自己高高在上的心態以及能製造各種模擬肉品（但是不是複製動物之類的）就真的可能達到*科技發達 環境友好 和諧共存*，剩下就是生態平衡（失去食物鏈，物種間的競爭）及其他生物間（不含人類）的問題了。

題外：我小時候真的以為日本有皮卡丘，小時後的願望是去日本收服皮卡丘......
　　　關於神獸的話......我有一種作者只是想越設定越強越誇張的感覺罷了......，畢竟後面的神獸一出，前面的神獸顯得越小兵化，尤其劇場版更加明顯= =|||。
　　　不過說到他們１０歲出來當訓練家......可能就像上學那樣正常吧(抖)。

　　　
[/s]

----------


## wingwolf

突然看到有回應，超開心~~~~~XDD
非常感謝隨便的觀看和回複

關於PM世界的肉食
沒錯肉食是出現過的，而且出現的次數還挺多……
有人說是吃PM，有人說是有普通動物存在
不過關於普通動物的存在，好像只有在第一部有提及？
之後連受到驚嚇後在森林上空飛起的鳥都是清一色的波波之類、海裏納入鏡頭的也只有各種水生PM之類
所以就算有普通動物存在，那也是比PM還要珍貴稀少的物種，這也拿來吃？
再所以我們可以猜測，將魚肉豬肉牛肉畫成普通動物的樣子，也許是爲了保持這部動漫的和諧~~~~~（誤）
況且那裏人類的一些食物是確認來自PM的：例如大奶罐的牛奶
所以肉類也來自PM也是有可能的
殘忍嗎？恐怖嗎？有生就有死，有活就有殺，很正常吧（炸飛

其實我挺喜歡隨便所說的*人造肉*/*素肉*
這真的挺和諧  :Very Happy:  

關於人類是否忍心讓自己的寶貝和別人的打鬥，請參考鬥雞鬥蟋蟀等等（炸
語言係統真的是很有趣的東西，沒錯PM的世界觀在這一點上實在是太烏托邦了
這就是傳說中的理解萬歲！（再次炸

關於科技，其實*環境友好不等於零汙染*
而是汙染能夠控制在自然界的自我調節能力之內，再說白點就是可持續發展
至於自然界被破壞，我有提到哦，第一部裏無人發電站的環境汙染和破壞
關於能源，就目前表現出來的來看，有風能、太陽能、水能、PM能(?)
基本上都是一些汙染較小的能源
還是想強調一下：*環境友好不等於零汙染*
任何生物在自然界生存，都會産生汙染（不要懷疑這點，任何生物都是）
而自然界還能維持下去，正因爲她的自我調節能力，她的穩定性，她的物質循環

總之這個世界真的超烏托邦的（汗）

----------


## 隨便

關於*環境友好*那個我知道你的意思，我並沒有說一定要零污染，我重點是*科技發達 環境友好*是很難共存的＠＠，當然我說的是*現代*，*未來*就不一定了（例如把排泄物製成食物？！可循環在利用！！也就是把生物體身上排出的汙染轉化，聽說是目前科學家前進的目標）。
　　
　　至於鬥蟋蟀的部份......（那些人有病阿！！！！），他們嘴上說是寵物，實際上卻是玩物，畢竟有道德的人才不會這麼做（應該= =），況且因為法律沒有制定和昆蟲（或蜘蛛蜈蚣）相關的法律（稀有的我不知道有沒有），但是大部分哺乳類都有動物相關法律，不過說到法律......感覺有點可悲但卻真的有效率，記得以前公民有教以前某地區的民主社會演化，一開始是以人能自律所以不規範，結果被別人批評太理想化，所以法律是必要的（不然哪來ＰＭ裡的警察）。

　　不過你說的*所以肉類也來自PM也是有可能的　殘忍嗎？恐怖嗎？有生就有死，有活就有殺，很正常吧*，我不能想像小智把皮卡丘......（難道ＰＭ裡面的人類還是在玩食物鏈的遊戲其實我支持那是ＰＭ排泄後的轉製！！！）所以說如果食物裡面有麻辣鍋的味道就要注意一下了（又離題了０３０），至於喝牛奶不會影響動物生命，所以沒差（突然想起雷句成的動物王國漫畫，裡面真的就很原始了= =）
　　
　　不過至生物間能量循環我覺得自然界的法則真的還是偏向食物鏈，畢竟能量轉換都會損失80~90%，因為人類算高階動物而且又是陸地上最多的物種，所以所需的能量也更多，污染也更嚴重（像紐西蘭的牛隻放屁就是造成二氧化碳大量生成的原因之一，但是又不能叫牛不放屁，那很難受耶=口=），除非未來能把二氧化碳在轉化（現在有這技術，但礙於某些原因無法落實）。
　　
　　至於烏托邦也不一定不可能，只是要看能不能再世界末日之前達成（不過估計我已經看不到吧= =），只是我覺得*和諧共存*如果是指每個生物之間（不只人和其他物種）可以和平相處，那沒有了自然界的淘汰機制，而且*科技發達*（意味連同平均壽命也會提昇），除非節育機制，不然還是無法*環境友好*吧，而節育機制又會牽扯到什麼生男生女的問題吧= =，所以說真的很難阿......
　　
　　目前狼板似乎人很少？雖然我是新來的沒資格說啥就是了ｗｗ（還有看你一直自虐炸自己我也很開心）

----------


## wingwolf

就目前來看，科技發達和環境友好確實挺難共存的
所以說PM世界很科幻~~~~
話說，把排泄物用作能源我信（沼氣池之類），制成食物就……隨便你太邪惡了！

關於鬥蟋蟀，囧，我知道這是相當不良的舉例~~~
只是想說明，既然地球可以發展出娛樂性質的鬥蟋蟀鬥雞等等，那麽PM世界也可以發展出娛樂性質的鬥PM
反正爲了動漫的和諧，PM怎麽鬥都不會死，最多受傷~~~

我也不敢相信小智會……
同樣舉個例子，喜歡狗的人不見得會反對吃雞，所以喜歡皮卡丘的小智也許不會反對把烤大蔥鴨？（好邪惡）
如果不吃PM的話，我比較支持人造肉，即用植物或微生物制造蛋白質，這是在科技發達的時候很容易達成的
至於大奶罐的那個例子，其實是想說明，如果PM世界有普通的奶牛，那還有什麽必要費力收服、訓練大奶罐呢XDD

話說烏托邦其實是很脆弱的……

----------


## 隨便

其實關於鬥PM我想大多的PM是樂意配合主人的，但鬥蟋蟀其實是人類驅使才
不得已這麼做的，像我說叫寵物去咬寵物，那也要他們出自意願，就像人類鬥
人類摔角選手，他們是為了自己的理想或金錢自願去做（不考慮因為逼迫之類
的因素）我想"正常"情況下不會有寵物閒閒沒事想咬別人的寵物吧，而且ＰＭ裡
面確實沒有什麼死亡畫面，但是曾有快被打死（例如皮卡丘在某集有因為戰鬥受
重傷，貌似充電才慢慢好的），所以還是要注意安全（？）。

　　至於你說烤大蔥鴨，應該要加點黑胡椒比較......阿！說錯了，我是想說因為
雞和狗（現實上）的社會地位還不同的，今天你殺雞又不會被罰被罵，但是你殺
狗的話就會出問題，因為有相關法律，我想如果真的有喜歡雞的人又何嘗會反對
殺狗，只是社會地位不同，所以無法這麼做，但是ＰＭ的話（除去神獸保育類般
的存在= =）一般來說社階地位應該是相同的，所以就算小智想吃大蔥鴨也會考
慮到他跟皮卡丘是平等的所以不能殺（神奇寶貝貌似有ＰＭ相關法條？），除非
他想犯法（除非其實有分戰鬥用ＰＭ跟食用ＰＭ= =|||），這就跟你討厭一個人
想殺他但礙於人權是不行的。

　　大奶罐那個的話......其實是因為大奶罐的奶可以補HP，一般牛奶不行（PM中
毒症=口=）
　　排泄物猥褻物製成食物哪會邪惡？不是會常常看到老闆說：明天你就
給我*回家吃自己（的）*！！
員工：可是我最近便秘耶......
　　
烏托邦是很脆弱沒錯，而且又太過虛幻猶如空*想*的美*夢*，但就是因
為它是*夢想*才會有能追逐的目標。

----------

